
Kubernetes 1.14 Release Now - mueddib
https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/releases/tag/v1.14.0
======
mueddib
Kubernetes v1.14 was released today and available for download on GitHub. The
release are extensibility and supporting more workloads. A record 10 features
graduating from beta to stable.

